
Supporting DRM-Free Music - raganwald
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001113.html
======
ejs
"Better quality. Less money. And no evil, consumer hostile DRM! It's almost
unbelievable. Needless to say, I've been buying as much music as I can from
Amazon to vote with my wallet and demonstrate to the music labels that yes,
giving the customer what they want does pay. And _you should too_."

Something irks me about being told to go buy things... through an affiliate
link.

------
raganwald
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182760>

